# Autotrail Delaware habitation door fly screen



## celticspirit (Apr 5, 2011)

We have two strings broken on our habitation door fly screen. Any ideas on repairing it ?
Autotrail were no help and wanted to sell us a new one.


----------



## Charisma (Apr 17, 2008)

If you can get the frame apart to get at the 'strings' then it should just be a case of finding some suitable cord to replace it.

I would try upholsterers or craft shops.


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

How old is the van? Is it possible the dealer might do it under warranty.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

celticspirit said:


> We have two strings broken on our habitation door fly screen. Any ideas on repairing it ?
> Autotrail were no help and wanted to sell us a new one.


As long as you can see where the strings are supposed to go it's not so difficult. Don't pull the broken ones out as they are your guide.

When our front blind broke I got thin nylon string in a hardware store and replaced it quite easily, Alan.


----------



## celticspirit (Apr 5, 2011)

*AUTOTRAIL DELAWARE habitation door fly screen*

Thanks for the replies, the van is only 2 years old but we have been told the screen is not covered under warranty. Now on the way home after an 8 month trip. First job next week will be to take the frame out and fix it, before we go off again next month


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Ours was

String snapped and whole new screen provided

I'd Challange that decision, our van is 2 yrs

Why is it not covered, have you carried out the required Hab checks?.

Part of the habitation

aldra


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Depending on how competent you are will decide on whether you can fix it or not, they are rather complicated to get right. 
As erneyboy said don't pull the broken ones out until you are certain how they are tracked and once you have re-assembled (the pop rivets are 4mm not a normal size) don't over tension the strings or the door will not close nicely.


----------

